# Update Blocks

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe ein paar Update Probleme...

könnte mir da jemand einen Tipp geben woran es hängt?

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.2:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22.2* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.560.100:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                              

    (and 35 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Geo-IP-1.450.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    (and 113 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/gmp:0

  (dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0:0/10.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gmp-5:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ghc-7.10.3:0/7.10.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libxcb:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

```

Danke

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tinitus,

haste schon mal 

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

drauf los gelassen und geschaut wieviel danach noch an Problemen übrig bleibt.

Danach ggf. noch mal mit emerge -DuvatN @ world --backtrace=300 o.ä. versuchen und im Zweifel dann dessen Ausgabe posten, dann sehen wir mal weiter.

Waaas, ich hab da gerade so'n piepen im Ohr...   :Laughing: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> könnte mir da jemand einen Tipp geben woran es hängt?

  Ich bin mir sicher das in der kompletten emerge Ausgabe schon ein Tipp mit dabei ist - du müsstest ihn nur lesen :)

Zudem machst du es uns auch schwierig, da die verwendeten emerge Optionen (zu diesem Teilausschnitt) nicht bekannt sind.

Schaut aus als wenn portage die Subslot-Deps so noch nicht mit aufgelöst bekommt.

Versuche ein 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=300 --verbose-conflicts
```

 (wenn das nicht klappt, dann stelle bitte die komplette Ausgabe via Pastebin-Service bereit :))

----------

## toralf

Habe seit 1-2 Tagen auf der Tinderbox ähnliche Probleme, vllt. ein Versuch wert:

```

echo "=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/setup_blocker

echo "=dev-lang/perl-5.24.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/setup_blocker

echo ">=dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/setup_blocker

```

?

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, mit dem Schnipsel (den er selbst, verständlicher weise, nicht versteht) ist nichts anzufangen - damit wird wahrscheinlich niemand weiterhelfen können.

Poste doch bitte mal die komplette Fehlermeldung :)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also beim letzten mal hatte ich immer Probleme mit dem perl-cleaner, geholfen hatt dann folgende Kombination:

1. emerge -avu10 =dev-lang/perl-5.22.2

2. perl-cleaner --reallyall

----------

## Randy Andy

Aloah,

zwischenzeitlich hab ich auf einer älteren und weniger gut bzw. regelmäßig gepflegten stabilen Gentoo USB-Stick Version auch ganz schön mit perl updates zu kämpfen gehabt, Stichwort subslot hell.

Hilfe und funktionierende Lösungsansätze fand ich dann in folgendem Thread, bseonders zum Ende hin.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-996680-highlight-perl.html

Gruß und viel Erfolg damit,

Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Stichwort subslot hell

  Der Trick ist meist (besonders beim Perl Update)

--with-bdeps=y und einen hohen --backtrack=Wert zu kombinieren.

Bei Perl sind meist ne menge build time Deps mit bei, die beim normalen @world Update nicht mit berücksichtigt werden (sofern nicht im ebuild, oder via --with-bdeps=y Option mit angegeben) - was dann mitunter zu schwer bis gar nicht auflösen führt.

Der Vorschlag aus meinem vorletzten Post sollte eigentlich funktionieren :)

----------

## Josef.95

@Tinitus,

darf man mal fragen was draus geworden ist?

Oder besteht kein Interesse mehr?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe exakt dasselbe Problem

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.2:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.410.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    (and 42 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    (and 51 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.17.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

```

Ich habe perl-cleaner --reallyall ausgeführt, es wurden viele Pakete neu installiert, die Ausgabe am Ende war

```

* 

 * It seems like perl-cleaner had to rebuild some packages.

 * 

 * If you have just updated your major Perl version (e.g. from 5.20.2 to 5.22.0),

 * and have run perl-cleaner _after_ that update, then this means most likely

 * that these packages are buggy. Please file a bug on http://bugs.gentoo.org/ and 

 * report that perl-cleaner needed to reinstall the following list:

 *    dev-vcs/git:0 perl-core/Data-Dumper:0 virtual/perl-Data-Dumper:0 perl-core/JSON-PP:0 virtual/perl-JSON-PP:0 perl-core/File-Temp:0 virtual/perl-File-Temp:0 perl-core/Module-Metadata:0 virtual/perl-Module-Metadata:0 perl-core/Test-Simple:0 virtual/perl-Test-Simple:0 perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0 virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta:0 perl-core/libnet:0 virtual/perl-libnet:0 sys-apps/texinfo:0 dev-perl/PlRPC:0 dev-perl/Module-Build:0 dev-perl/Error:0 dev-perl/HTML-Tagset:0 dev-perl/XML-Parser:0 dev-perl/XML-Simple:0 dev-perl/Digest-Perl-MD5:0 dev-perl/Archive-Zip:0 dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes:0 dev-perl/URI:0 dev-perl/File-MimeInfo:0 dev-perl/Jcode:0 dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon:0 dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL:0 dev-perl/XML-LibXML:0 dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https:0 dev-perl/Authen-SASL:0 dev-perl/XML-SAX:0 dev-perl/Spreadsheet-ParseExcel:0 dev-perl/OLE-StorageLite:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies:0 dev-perl/IO-HTML:0 dev-perl/Unicode-Map:0 dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules:0 dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-perl/libxml-perl:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate:0 dev-perl/Encode-Locale:0 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC:0 dev-perl/File-BaseDir:0 dev-perl/DBI:0 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL:0 dev-perl/Text-CSV_XS:0 dev-perl/Net-Daemon:0 dev-perl/Text-Unidecode:0 dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base:0 dev-perl/File-Listing:0 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Date:0 dev-perl/Net-HTTP:0 dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry:0 dev-perl/libintl-perl:0 dev-perl/Locale-gettext:0 dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth:0 dev-perl/libwww-perl:0 dev-perl/Crypt-RC4:0 dev-perl/HTML-Parser:0 dev-perl/IO-stringy:0 dev-perl/HTTP-Message:0 dev-perl/Test-Deep:0

```

Aber das Problem wurde behoben. Dann habe ich mir die Troubleshooting Seite angeschaut, da habe ich versucht

```

emerge --ask --oneshot =dev-lang/perl-5.22.2:0/5.22::gentoo --backtrack=300 --with-bdeps=y

```

aber ich bekomme dasselbe wie beim world update.

Ich habe dann "emerge -uvaDN world --backtrack=300 --with-bdeps=y" ausgeführt und dieses Mal liefert mir

```

dev-perl/Module-Build:0

  (dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-perl/Module-Build-0.420.500 required by (virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.420.500-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^^^^^^^^^

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.2:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-perl/Jcode-2.70.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.111.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/URI-1.710.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.150.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.110.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.37.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Spreadsheet-ParseExcel-0.650.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.100:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Module-Build-0.420.500:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-vcs/git-2.7.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/DBI-1.634.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.270.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Unicode-Map-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Digest-Perl-MD5-1.900.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.24.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/File-Listing-6.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-CSV_XS-1.230.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Crypt-RC4-2.020.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-apps/texinfo-6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.90.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Error-0.170.240:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.530.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.710.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.720.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/OLE-StorageLite-0.190.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28:0/361::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

aber es ist nicht mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen.

Was genau sind diese time dependencies und wieso hilft da --backtrack=300? Ich hab die man page gelesen, aber ich bin nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden.

----------

